
Silicon Valley Internships - ssmithson
What companies in silicon valley are looking for interns next summer?
======
huydotnet
Google, Facebook, Twitter, all of them does.

Or if you don't think you can, you can looking at the startup companies in the
area.

Bonus: the link I found on Google
[https://www.looksharp.com/](https://www.looksharp.com/)

